# Hackers stuck a 2-inch strip of tape on a 35-mph speed sign and successfully tricked 2 Teslas into accelerating to 85 mph!!



## goneubering

Not good.

https://www.businessinsider.com/hackers-trick-tesla-accelerating-85mph-using-tape-2020-2


----------



## Thetomatoisajoke

Funny how the computer can be tricked so easily .
They aren’t even programmed to ese even slight common sense .


----------



## tohunt4me

goneubering said:


> Not good.
> 
> https://www.businessinsider.com/hackers-trick-tesla-accelerating-85mph-using-tape-2020-2


Good thing it wasnt a straight piece of tape

135 !



Thetomatoisajoke said:


> Funny how the computer can be tricked so easily .
> They aren't even programmed to ese even slight common sense .


Google Maps will Drive them all off of Cliffs !


----------



## uberdriverfornow

lol I was just about to post this.

There's a million ways an SDC can go wrong. This is only one of them.


----------



## Eddie Dingle

Sorry but putting tape on something is not hacking. This is also surprising because other self driving tech systems don't read speed signs.


----------



## radikia

Not surprised , most Tesla owners aren't that bright . Money does not necessarily mean intelligence


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer

Eddie Dingle said:


> Sorry but putting tape on something is not hacking. This is also surprising because other self driving tech systems don't read speed signs.


Musk is backing using cameras instead of Lidar remember. So it makes sense this could fool a Tesla.


----------



## _Tron_

Eddie Dingle said:


> Sorry but putting tape on something is not hacking. This is also surprising because other self driving tech systems don't read speed signs.


How then do they determine speed limit?


----------



## uberdriverfornow

_Tron_ said:


> How then do they determine speed limit?


It might be a while before the SDC shill responds. Be very patient.

Keep in mind Waymo has spent 6 years "mapping" Mountain View alone and they still aren't close to market.

There are 10,000 cities in the US. lol


----------



## ntcindetroit

_Tron_ said:


> How then do they determine speed limit?


Use your brain, SDC's are for ******ed and the brightest.


----------



## ntcindetroit

tohunt4me said:


> Good thing it wasnt a straight piece of tape
> 
> 135 !
> 
> 
> Google Maps will Drive them all off of Cliffs !


Can't figure out 135 at first. Now, how about this----


----------



## Sydney Uber

The Autonomous software version that has speed sign recognition hasn’t been rolled out to Model X cars. These cars don’t have the new Nividia processors required to recognise street signs.

currently my Model X does restrict my Autopilot use on secondary roads to the speed limit. This is activated by the Google Maps database, and isn’t something that is 100%.

my 3yr old Model X will get a free hardware upgrade and whole new suite of capabilities later this year. What processor in any computer remains relevant after 3 yrs? Tesla GIVES its owners a new one.


----------



## June132017

::Heh:: ::heh:: the police probably put it there and a speedtrap down the road.


----------



## Giantsfan1503

radikia said:


> Not surprised , most Tesla owners aren't that bright . Money does not necessarily mean intelligence


Is that what you tell yourself every time you get in your Kia? I love my tesla


----------



## waldowainthrop

Sydney Uber said:


> What processor in any computer remains relevant after 3 yrs? Tesla GIVES its owners a new one.


I've got:

- 2011-era custom PC with an Intel Core i5 that still plays games (with a 7-year-old mid-range nvidia GPU)
- 2014-era iPad Air 2 (daily use)
- 2013-era MacBook Pro (daily use)
- 2017-era iPhone 8

2013-2019 I used the same iPhone 5S and it was fully hardware and software supported until late 2019 (and is still getting security updates).

I think cars have problems with outdated tech and long development cycles that Tesla is attempting to address better than others, but 3+year-old processors are not necessarily outdated. If hardware manufacturers can't make slightly older hardware work, they aren't building future-friendly. They should either be using modular hardware or over-building hardware like Apple has with many iOS models (iPad Air 2, all iPad Pros, iPhone 5S/7/8/X/11 are really good examples of this since they are all still supported and will be for 3-7 years - the only models that are exceptions are those that came with <16GB storage which was an inexcusable base option even back in 2013).


----------



## Uber's Guber

So basically, a “graffiti artist” vandalizing property is somehow a hacker?


----------



## Giantsfan1503

Uber's Guber said:


> So basically, a "graffiti artist" vandalizing property is somehow a hacker?


If he intentionally tricked the Tesla it could be considered a form of hacking. The CPU recognized an 8 instead of a 3 rendering its capabilities useless. Then again anyone could have been fooled if they weren't from the area. When I was 14 I hacked into a bank branches ATM mainframe and withdrew over 200k with friends. There was definitely hacking involved but I got in because one of the bank managers never changed his temporary password. That wasn't really hacking, more luck than anything. We got caught a few months later by the way. Didn't touch another computer till I was 21 lol


----------



## Kurt Halfyard

Thetomatoisajoke said:


> Funny how the computer can be tricked so easily .
> They aren't even programmed to ese even slight common sense .


There is a lot of 'virtual common sense' coming in AI, it's a big field.


----------



## radikia

Giantsfan1503 said:


> Is that what you tell yourself every time you get in your Kia? I love my tesla


No . That's what I realize , every time I see someone in a Tesla who doesn't know how to drive ......... BTW , thanks for commenting on my post from 3 months ago . Is that how long it took you to craft that response ?


----------



## Giantsfan1503

radikia said:


> No . That's what I realize , every time I see someone in a Tesla who doesn't know how to drive ......... BTW , thanks for commenting on my post from 3 months ago . Is that how long it took you to craft that response ?


----------



## Launchpad McQuack

Giantsfan1503 said:


> Then again anyone could have been fooled if they weren't from the area.


I don't know. The difference between a 35-mph zone and an 85-mph zone is significant enough that I think it would take more than a doctored speed limit sign to trick the vast majority of people. Most people wouldn't be comfortable going 85 mph in a 35-mph zone even if there was no speed limit posted.


----------



## Giantsfan1503

Launchpad McQuack said:


> I don't know. The difference between a 35-mph zone and an 85-mph zone is significant enough that I think it would take more than a doctored speed limit sign to trick the vast majority of people. Most people wouldn't be comfortable going 85 mph in a 35-mph zone even if there was no speed limit posted.


totally agree "the vast majority" there's always that 1%


----------



## radikia

Giantsfan1503 said:


> View attachment 460882


If that were possible then New York would be the worlds biggest power station


----------



## Giantsfan1503

radikia said:


> If that were possible then New York would be the worlds biggest power station


Touche


----------

